# Trying something new (Faux tree)



## KKaegebein (Dec 5, 2011)

I've been building dart frog vivs for a few years and just wanted to try something different.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome! Seems that trying something new is working! Would love to hear the details on your faux tree. It's got a great look to it!

Duff


----------



## KKaegebein (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanx Duff. Its your basic GS foam on an egg crate support. I used TB3 and peat for the first few coats then Special-Kitty cat litter in a real wet slurry and dry-brushed it over the high spots.


----------



## KKaegebein (Dec 5, 2011)

Different stages.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

lOOKS GREAT. Id love to see a side root coming off the larger of the two, but its really primo work! You definitely made it look just like tree bark.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

could you please explain how you did that?


----------



## KKaegebein (Dec 5, 2011)

I think I'm going to extend the right root so it rolls off the rock. I will take some step-by-step pics for you guys. It was real easy to do.


----------



## shiloh (Nov 28, 2012)

wow! that looks like real bark. well done


----------



## KKaegebein (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I think I'm going to try something new for rocks this weekend. Tired of mine looking like bricks. Any suggestions? Was thinking about getting one of those spray guns for textured ceilings and doing like a gunite style. Anyone else try this or know if it works?


----------



## Reeffrog (Dec 9, 2012)

Strong work. Looking forward to the how to.


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

That looks really cool. Interested to see further development.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

wow . would leave it at that if it was enough letters. looks very realistic and would love details and want to see it as the build goes on.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

that is absolutely insane.. I am subscribing to this. I want to see more! What size is that hex by the way? and what do you plan to let roam that beast?


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks awesome Kyle! Subscribed! 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Absolutely astounding. I really thought it was actual bark at first. I'll second (or 5,000th) the request for more info on how you made that. How did you carve it to look so realistic?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

That has to be the best fake tree I have seen.... Amazing work.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks so great and so real!!! You just inspired me to bust out some GS and try something different! Yes please post more pics on how you did it.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh this is incredible! I am really impressed with your talent.
What kinds of lucky frogs will you be keeping in here? 
I really can't wait to see you plant this, it's just unreal.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I totally thought that was cork bark at first! very nice job.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I've seen a lot of "faux" trees attempted over the years, that might just be the best one I've ever seen.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

I thought you adhered bark to a GS structure... Like everyone else said, best fake tree that I have seen. Makes me rethink my plans for my current build.


----------



## KKaegebein (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for all likes and comments. I started a step-by-step a couple hrs ago, about 3/4 finished. Like all viv projects you spend more time waiting on things to set up than anything.


----------



## KKaegebein (Dec 5, 2011)

As for the rest of this viv, I still have no idea what direction I'm going to go with. I picked it up for $20 it's a diamond shape prob 40-50gal range. I really want to try new ideas. Thinking of running a halo if vines around the top 2-3 inches of the inside, so you get the feeling of branches above your head while looking in, and should hide Mist King as well.


----------



## KKaegebein (Dec 5, 2011)

Here you go. Since everyone's GS carving is different, I just made this on some plastic cardboard to give a basic starting point. I put a real light coat of paint down so I can see the way the GS foam is taking shape it helps to break up the solid yellow so you can see the texture. Then mix up some peat and TB3 and apply a real thin coat. Just enough to give a rough texture to adhere the next coats.


----------



## KKaegebein (Dec 5, 2011)

Next you want to mix up more peat and TB3 but make it thick enough to stick to a paint stick and hold some shape. Then I tap the paint stick on my surface till it sort of rolls off into place.


----------



## KKaegebein (Dec 5, 2011)

Continue to place the mix, making sure you leave some space in between each of your rows. The last pic is for scale reference.


----------



## KKaegebein (Dec 5, 2011)

Next take some tree fern bark and put just a little bit in the voids between the peat and TB3. just use your own judgment on how much. I also like to add some longer pieces and lay them across. You can also take the real fine coco fiber and sprinkle it over the whole top not too much, but you want to give it a fuzzy look when it dries.


----------



## KKaegebein (Dec 5, 2011)

Next let it set up for several hours till it's hard on the exterior, but still squishy inside. Then press it down to about half the height it was. this should close some of the gap you left before and start to show the final overall texture.


----------



## KKaegebein (Dec 5, 2011)

Mix up some Special Kitty cat litter real soupy and brush a light coat over the tops and down the sides a little. Let it dry but watch as it dries because it will sort of show you how you want to highlight the last step with some Drylok.


----------



## KKaegebein (Dec 5, 2011)

Last just channel your inner Bob Ross and paint your happy little tree. I use a sponge and real lightly add the highlights with Drylok.


----------



## KKaegebein (Dec 5, 2011)

Add some moss and you have some bark.


----------



## KKaegebein (Dec 5, 2011)

I hope this helped answer you questions, sorry it was so pic heavy.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info!

*edit*
Forgot to compliment on a job well done btw.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for the step by step. This method really looks good in the end result.

-Josh


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

That is just amazing...great texture and the plants will have a good place to take hold...and to think I just bought a whole bunch of cork...damn


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

im sorta lost on how you got the little sections. Did you just spray GS into the mix?


----------



## KKaegebein (Dec 5, 2011)

No, it's a real thick mix of peat and TB3. thick enough to hold shape.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

If I'm correct, the step by step doesn't have any GS in it? You used plastic cardboard in place of GS for demonstration purposes?


----------



## KKaegebein (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea I thought it might be better for everyone if I just did it on a flat surface. So I just applied it to the plastic cardboard for the step-by-step.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

What is TB3?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Tite Bond 3


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Am just so intrigued with the appearance...I have to try your method...are you using just ordinary dry peatmoss...like what you would use in a garden...or are you using the milled spagnum peatmoss that comes in small bags?? I would like to try this over a styrofoam sheet for the sides of a viv...and have already used Drylock to seal the stryo...think your method would still work??? And you must've tinted the Kitty Litter as well--acrylic paints?? The "bark" looks just like an old oak tree trunk...great idea.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

i started my first tree today with this technique. my results dont measure up to yours but the technique is very nice but labor intensive. its making me rue my decision to have my 3 stacked verts all have a tree with this design in them.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

That is awesome and simple thanks for sharing.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## shiloh (Nov 28, 2012)

Do the big globs of TB3 still cure all the way through?


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey KKaegebein! Thanks for the wonderful tutorial, I get the sense you must have a strong artistic side  Very creative.

So now we just need an update on your build! 

Duff


----------



## Raptor22 (Nov 23, 2012)

This fake bark method looks really incredible. Thanks for sharing! 

I want to try this on my next build, but worry that the clay will flake off of the tb3 over time.


----------



## jcodyh (Dec 20, 2012)

shiloh said:


> Do the big globs of TB3 still cure all the way through?


I want to second this question. Did the TB3 smell go away?


I just had an issue where I kept finding clumps of my mix that didn't dry all the way.


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

Very nice! I can't believe how real that bark looks.


----------



## KKaegebein (Dec 5, 2011)

It took about a week for everything to set up all the way through but it is hard as a rock once cured. I also dampened the peat first, it seams to suck the glue in more even.


----------



## KKaegebein (Dec 5, 2011)

Update on the viv. Trying a drip wall setup for the background hope it fills in well with the moss i seeded it with.


----------

